# Zurzeit bester PC?



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

Moin,
mein freund sucht nen PC , aber er will den BESTEN!!! 
was  ist zurzeit denn der beste? aslo der mit der besten hardware
das einzigste was er sagt ist, dass er max  10 tb hdd braucht, keine wasserkühlung und er fragt ob er 4x eine gtx285 oder 3x(4x) ne 295 verbauen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Brezel schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein freund sucht nen PC , aber er will den BESTEN!!!
> was ist zurzeit denn der beste? aslo der mit der besten hardware
> das einzigste was er sagt ist, dass er max 10 tb hdd braucht, keine wasserkühlung und er fragt ob er 4x eine gtx285 oder 3x(4x) ne 295 verbauen kann


 
Was für ein Budget hat er denn?
Mehr als Dual GPU bringt nicht wirklich was, höchstens beim Benchen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Juni 2009)

10TB HDD wozu??

Das Budget wär mal interessant zu wissen ansonsten sag ich der muss nen knacks weg haben!


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2009)

@quantenslipstream
Wen er den "BEsten" haben will, braucht er auch SAS und SSD Laufwerke, und sicherlich 2x die neue 295GTX von... ach, Namen vergessen, die auf der vollwertige 285 Chips verbaut sind. Dazu ein 1200W NT, das Beste Lian Li Gehäuse, mindestens 3 32" Monitore für Sourround Blickfeld....
Merkt man mir die Ironie an? 

@Brezel
Wenn dein Freund das Beste haben will, könne wir ihm einen Rechner für 10.000€ Minimum zusammen stellen. Dann bekommt er vielleicht das "Beste". Was kann und will er ausgeben? Wenn er jetzt mit 1000€ kommt wird er sicherlich nicht das Beste bekommen, nur ist das BEste auch nicht wirklich viel schneller als ein Rechner für 1000€.

@AMD64X-User
Gib mir 10TB und cih mache sie dir voll. Kein Problem. UNd zwar Sinnvoll voll. Ich hab hier auf allen Systemen und was ich so Rumfliegen habe mindestens 3 TB an Daten, und ich bräuchte dringend deutlich mehr Platz. Alleine wenn ich mir die Serien ansehe welche ich Digitalisieren will, habe schaffe ich 10 oder mehr TB locker voll zu bekommen.


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

er denkt so an 5000€-8000€ und bitte antwortet nur auf die fragen und nicht was er damit will oder sowas ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juni 2009)

@Kaktus
Die von Asus. Ist zur Zeit die beste Grafikkarte.

Budget wäre jetzt wirklich interessant.
Habe mir mal irgendwo aus Spaß einen PC konfiguriert. War bei knapp 30000€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Wen er den "BEsten" haben will, braucht er auch SAS und SSD Laufwerke, und sicherlich 2x die neue 295GTX von... ach, Namen vergessen, die auf der vollwertige 285 Chips verbaut sind. Dazu ein 1200W NT, das Beste Lian Li Gehäuse, mindestens 3 32" Monitore für Sourround Blickfeld....
> Merkt man mir die Ironie an?


 
Die Ironie ist mir schon klar, ich wollte es aber mal ernsthaft angehen und da ist die Budgetobergrenze erst mal wichtig.
SSD für das OS ist dann logisch, Core i7 Extreme Edition und das EVGA Classified auch (oder das Asus WS Revolution).
Du meinst die Asus Mars mit 2x GTX285 auf einem PCB. 
Zwei davon und die blasen jedes Game in 30 Zoll weg.



Kaktus schrieb:


> @AMD64X-User
> Gib mir 10TB und cih mache sie dir voll. Kein Problem. UNd zwar Sinnvoll voll. Ich hab hier auf allen Systemen und was ich so Rumfliegen habe mindestens 3 TB an Daten, und ich bräuchte dringend deutlich mehr Platz. Alleine wenn ich mir die Serien ansehe welche ich Digitalisieren will, habe schaffe ich 10 oder mehr TB locker voll zu bekommen.


 
Du musst mal davon wegkommen, Full HD immer in unkomprimierte AVI zu speichern.


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

Will er die Graks zum Gamen, Benchen oder Falten.
Je nachdem richtet sich auch da MB, das da nur einige i7 MBs in Frage kommen sollte klar sein.


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

aso monitor braucht er nicht ... spielt auf leinwand
es soll ein gamer pc  sein  habs vergessen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Juni 2009)

5000-6000€  Also in 2 Jahren unterliegt selbst der nem 1000€ PC!!


Edit:Anhang!


----------



## Nemesis Design (4. Juni 2009)

lol hat der im lotto gewonnen??? 

damit würde ich zu alienware gehen^^ was anderes bleibt glaueb nicht übrig um so viel geld zu verbraten

wobei der sinn von deratigen ausgaben bei 0 liegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Je nachdem richtet sich auch da MB, das da nur einige i7 MBs in Frage kommen sollte klar sein.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, man könnte auch Server Boards nehmen mit mehreren CPUs drauf.
Da ist AMD sehr gut drinne.


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

millionär


----------



## Nemesis Design (4. Juni 2009)

hier den kann er nehmen: einfach hirn abschalten und auf kaufen klicken

Alienware


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2009)

@quantenslipstream
Ach... das kann man auch kompremieren?   Ne, schon klar. Ich habe wirklich Unmengen von Daten und komme mit meinem jetzigen Platz kaum zu rande. Ich müsste mir eigentlich mal meine ganzen Festplatten raus hauen und diese durch aktuelle 1-2TB Modelle ersetzen. Mal sehen, irgendwann 

@Brezel
Mach deinem Freund mal klar, das ein Projektor nur geringe Auflösungen darstellen kann. Dafür braucht er keinen Rechner für 8000€. Das wäre völlige Geldverschwendung. Und wenn er "nur" spielen will, dann braucht er nicht mal 2000€ für einen der schnellsten aktuellen Rechner. 

Wenn das hier wirklich ernst gemeint sein soll, woran ich ehrlich zweifel, sollte er sich mal mit den Anforderungen etwas vertraut machen, zumal ein heutiger High End Rechner, in spätestens 6 Monaten nur noch Mittelklasse ist. Und beim spielen auf einem Projektor, Dinge wie Quad SLI und Konsorten rein gar nichts bringt. Da wäre die Investition in einen sehr guten Full HD Fernseher auf dem man spielt, wesentlich Sinnvoller, da höhere Auflösungen, besser Kontrast... einfach allgemein ein deutlich besseres Bild zustande kommt.


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

Nemesis Design schrieb:


> hier den kann er nehmen: einfach hirn abschalten und auf kaufen klicken
> 
> Alienware



hab ich auch schon mal angeguckt, aber das gehäuse ist hässlich und kann man nicht 3 oder 4 gtx 295 einbauen?


----------



## Nemesis Design (4. Juni 2009)

jungs sich glaube der will mit dem teil den AMD mit 6,5 GHz OC überbieten das ist der zweck^^

ja drei GTX295 das kann man machen ist aber wie gesagt relativ sinnfrei


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

oh man was ist denn da so schwer dran einfach zu sagen dass das das beste mainboard usw ist ? mehr will ich doch garnucht wissen !


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

und 4?


----------



## -NTB- (4. Juni 2009)

Intel® Core™ i7-940 - 2,93 GHz, 8 MB L3-Cache [*-594 €*]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Intel® Core™ i7-965 Extreme - 3,20 GHz, 8 MB L3-Cache [*-170 €*]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          *Overclocked* Intel® Core™ i7-965 Extreme - 3,86 GHz, 8 MB L3-Cache  *Alienware empfiehlt!* 


das find ich ja man geil was aliensowieso empfielt und dann der aufpreis


edit: wollt ihr/er den pc selber zusammen bauen oder zusammen bauen lassen?  PS:Wenn ich du wäre würde ich bei pcgh anrufen und denen den Auftrag geben, euch den besten pc der welt bauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst die Asus Mars mit 2x GTX285 auf einem PCB.
> Zwei davon und die blasen jedes Game in 30 Zoll weg.


Wenn es bei Tripple-SLI schon hakelig wird, ist Quad-SLI beim Gamen nur was für Epileptiker, die passend zu den Mikrorucklern zucken.

Wenn er wirklich die beste Grafikkarte will, dann braucht er die Asus Mars.
Mehr als eine davon zu verbauen bringt nichts.
Das hat jetzt nicht mit Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu tun, sondern mit der Spielbarkeit der Games.
Sollte er sich dafür entscheiden, dann muß er sich beeilen, weil die auf 1000Stk. limitiert ist.


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

@ Quanti
Wird aber beim gamen nix bringen abgesehen davon gibt es auch Dualboards für den i7 Xeon 

Aber im ernst.

Als MB das EVGA Classified. i7 975
NT Enermax Revlution 1000W
Sys. Platte 2 x Intel X25M 160GB Raid0

3 x 285 oder 2x 295 ist eigentlich egal.
Edit.
Eine Mars währe OPt. mit 2 x 2 GB dazu ne 98gt als PHx.
Dann gehen auch andere MBs.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juni 2009)

> und 4?


Ich glaube das nicht mal 3 GTX295 Karten gehen. Es wird doch maximal Quad SLI unterstützt.
Frag mal deinen Freund welchen Projektor er hat 
Ich glaube kaum das er so einen Projektor hat das man damit 2 GTX296 Karten ausreizen kann.


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

na geht doch 
irgendein von sony


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Juni 2009)

Die Frage ist wohl eher willst du uns verarschen??


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

und wo gibt es diese mars?


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

okay....

Core i7-965 Extreme Edition (2 mal)
Super Talent UltraDrive ME 256 GB(am besten 32 mal)
Corsair 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit (6 mal soviel passt aufs Mainboard)
Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P80R
EVGA GTX295 HydroCopper (2 mal) dazu wenn du Lust hast noch ne GTX 280/260 zur Physx Berechnung
LG BH-08LS 4x(wenn er es nötig hat, 4 Bluray Filme gleichzeitig zu Rippen)
Asus Z8PE-D18 
und dann als Bildschirm noch 3 mal NEC SpectraView 3090

     € 37.905,- oh da is der Ram noch garnicht mit drinne...
so mit Ram:* €* 41.319,-*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Ach... das kann man auch kompremieren?   Ne, schon klar. Ich habe wirklich Unmengen von Daten und komme mit meinem jetzigen Platz kaum zu rande. Ich müsste mir eigentlich mal meine ganzen Festplatten raus hauen und diese durch aktuelle 1-2TB Modelle ersetzen. Mal sehen, irgendwann


 
Ich habe sechs 1TB Festplatten, dazu 14 640GB Modelle und unzählige (!!!) 120 bis 500GB Modelle am Laufen.
Platz habe ich genug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn das hier wirklich ernst gemeint sein soll, woran ich ehrlich zweifel, sollte er sich mal mit den Anforderungen etwas vertraut machen, zumal ein heutiger High End Rechner, in spätestens 6 Monaten nur noch Mittelklasse ist. Und beim spielen auf einem Projektor, Dinge wie Quad SLI und Konsorten rein gar nichts bringt. Da wäre die Investition in einen sehr guten Full HD Fernseher auf dem man spielt, wesentlich Sinnvoller, da höhere Auflösungen, besser Kontrast... einfach allgemein ein deutlich besseres Bild zustande kommt.


 
Ich zweifel auch ein wenig daran, trotzdem kann man das mal diskutieren, was nun am Besten wäre.



Brezel schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon mal angeguckt, aber das gehäuse ist hässlich und kann man nicht 3 oder 4 gtx 295 einbauen?


 
Drei oder vier GTX 295 gehen gar nicht, die Boards unterstützen maximal Quad SLI/CF. Und Quad GPU hast du ja mit zwei GTX 295



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Tripple-SLI schon hakelig wird, ist Quad-SLI beim Gamen nur was für Epileptiker, die passend zu den Mikrorucklern zucken.


 
Alles andere als zwei GPUs ist meiner Meinung nach Unsinnig.
Entweder 2x GTX 285 oder eine GTX 295



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich die beste Grafikkarte will, dann braucht er die Asus Mars.
> Mehr als eine davon zu verbauen bringt nichts.
> Das hat jetzt nicht mit Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu tun, sondern mit der Spielbarkeit der Games.
> Sollte er sich dafür entscheiden, dann muß er sich beeilen, weil die auf 1000Stk. limitiert ist.


 
Die Asus Mars ist doch nur zum Benchen wirklich brauchbar. Ich will nicht wissen, wie laut das Ding ist. 



steinschock schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> Wird aber beim gamen nix bringen abgesehen davon gibt es auch Dualboards für den i7 Xeon
> 
> Aber im ernst.
> ...


 
Klar kannst du Server Boards mit Multi CPUs vergessen, war nur ein Spruch von mir. 
Die Asuwahl ist gut, aber wie schon gesagt, eine GTX 295 oder 2x GTX 285, mehr ist nicht logisch und verstärkt nur die Mikroruckler.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde es so machen:

 Preis: 5465,53
1 x EVGA X58 SLI Classified, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (141-BL-E759-A1)	bei IT-Shop T-Systems	383,--
6 x Western Digital RE4 GP 2000GB, SATA II (WD2002FYPS)	bei IT-Shop T-Systems	247,--
1 x Lian Li PC-A71B schwarz	bei Quanja.de	222,99
1 x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (HX3X12G1600C9)	bei Quanja.de	201,70
1 x Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition, 4x 3.33GHz, boxed (BX80601975)	bei Quanja.de	874,98
1 x Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 (Sockel 1366)	bei Quanja.de	60,15
1 x Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W ATX 2.3 (ERV1250EGT)	bei Quanja.de	285,99
2 x Intel X25-M 160GB, 2.5", SATA II (SSDSA2MH160G101)	bei Quanja.de	552,19
2 x MSI N295GTX-M2D1792, GeForce GTX 295, 2x 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, 1x HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (V801-690R)	bei Quanja.de	425,17

Obwohl mit einfällt, beim RAM kann man bestimmt noch eine Nummer drauflegen


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

@ Quanti 
war klar 
siehe Edit.

Ich geh mich mit meiner einen 1T HD erst mal Schämen. 
(O Gott die ist nicht mal halb voll)


----------



## -NTB- (4. Juni 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl eher willst du uns verarschen??



und alle antworten dennoch feißig



editi: der titel müsste eigentlich "TEUERSTER PC DER WELT" heißen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> war klar
> siehe Edit.
> 
> ...


 
ich brauche schon 2TB Platten, wenn ich meinen Kumpel besuche und wir "ein paar Daten" austauschen wollen. 



-NTB- schrieb:


> und alle antworten dennoch feißig


 
Dann soll ein Mod mal genauer nachhaken 
und bitte das nächste mal weniger Smileys.


----------



## X-2ELL (4. Juni 2009)

Brezel schrieb:


> oh man was ist denn da so schwer dran einfach zu sagen dass das das beste mainboard usw ist ? mehr will ich doch garnucht wissen !



erstmal schön ruhig wenn du Hilfe willst!
Das beste ist eine Frage der Konfiguration und nich allein abhängig von Einzelteilen! Selbst wenn ich Millionär wäre, würde ich sowas nich abziehen.
Die Frage lautet also nich was is das beste sondern dann doch eher was is das schnellste.
Und wenn er die kohle so verbrassen will dann soll er I7 nehmen irgendwas extremes....oder mir die Kohle geben. Mehr als 1000-2000 euro machen keinen Sinn wenn man den Wertverlust betrachtet. Soll er sich lieber aller 1-2 Jahre nen neuen kaufen und vorallem mal mehr Zeit mit IT verbringen, dann versteht er auch was wir ihm raten wollen, fertig is das Thema.

Das wars dann auch.


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

Brezel schrieb:


> oh man was ist denn da so schwer dran einfach zu sagen dass das das beste mainboard usw ist ? mehr will ich doch garnucht wissen !




Also in meinem Post hab ich so ziemlich das beste rausgesucht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> erstmal schön ruhig wenn du Hilfe willst!
> Das beste ist eine Frage der Konfiguration und nich allein abhängig von Einzelteilen! Selbst wenn ich Millionär wäre, würde ich sowas nich abziehen.
> Die Frage lautet also nich was is das beste sondern dann doch eher was is das schnellste.
> Und wenn er die kohle so verbrassen will dann soll er I7 nehmen irgendwas extremes....oder mir die Kohle geben. Mehr als 1000-2000 euro machen keinen Sinn wenn man den Wertverlust betrachtet. Soll er sich lieber aller 1-2 Jahre nen neuen kaufen und vorallem mal mehr Zeit mit IT verbringen, dann versteht er auch was wir ihm raten wollen, fertig is das Thema.
> ...


 
Mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen.
Für 2000 Euro bekommt man einen der schnellsten Rechner, die man kriegen kann.
Klar kann man auch 5000 Euro ausgeben, aber den Unterschied merkt man nicht.
Lieber öfters 2000 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juni 2009)

richtig. ab 2k€ wirds schwachsinn.
aber ich werd ja schon bei meiner HD4870 mit vapor-x kühler vom geräusch verrückt. 
-wenn bester rechner, warum keine wakü?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> richtig. ab 2k€ wirds schwachsinn.
> aber ich werd ja schon bei meiner HD4870 mit vapor-x kühler vom geräusch verrückt.
> -wenn bester rechner, warum keine wakü?^^


 
Vielleicht mag er das Plätschern des Wassers nicht.


----------



## Nemesis Design (4. Juni 2009)

ich fande eigentlich die config vom mich ganz gut auch so in sachen preisleistung is doch top wenn man bedenkt das man dafür ein auto kaufen  könnte^^


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

sorry war beim frisör...
erst mal ein großes danke an "mich" ^^ hört sich komisch an 
aber ich denke mal er nimmt lieber 4oder5 mal die western mit 2gb anstatt 32 festplate für knapp 15000€


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

aso noch ne frage kann man noch eine soundkarte reinbauen wenn er 2x ne 295 drinn hat?


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

ja klar kein Problem..nur zum betsen PC gehören nunmal 32 SSD´s im Raid...muhaha xD


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

und dann nochma zum mainboard da steht unterstüzt intel xeon xxxxx aber nicht i7 ist das egal`? ich mein der sockel ist ja 1366
und bei der garfikkarte steht das: Bei der GTX295 HydroCopper ersetzt EVGA den Standardkühler durch einen leistungsstarken Wasserkühler, welcher der Karte deutlich höhere Taktfrequenzen erlaubt
aber ich will keine wakü haben sondern lukü ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Brezel schrieb:


> und dann nochma zum mainboard da steht unterstüzt intel xeon xxxxx aber nicht i7 ist das egal`? ich mein der sockel ist ja 1366


 
Ist eine Frage des Bios ob ein i7 auch läuft.



Brezel schrieb:


> und bei der garfikkarte steht das: Bei der GTX295 HydroCopper ersetzt EVGA den Standardkühler durch einen leistungsstarken Wasserkühler, welcher der Karte deutlich höhere Taktfrequenzen erlaubt
> aber ich will keine wakü haben sondern lukü ...


 
Die sind ja auch für Wasserkühlung gedacht. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und einfach nur die teuerste Grafikkarte auswählt.
Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## n0stradamus (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Wenn du keine Wasserkühlung haben willst, wirst du echt ein Problem haben
mit der Lautstärke und bzw. oder der Temperatur des ganzen Systems.
Welche Gründe sprechen denn gegen ein wassergekühltes Setup ?
Die Zusammenstellungen sehen bisher richtig krass aus^^

MfG


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

Hm gut sry stimmt hab ich nicht bedacht..ist aber trotzdem die Leistungsstärkste..er kann ja noch nen Luftkühler dazukaufen..wird bei dem Budget wohl kein Problem sein oder?


@ Nostradamus:
Stimmt aber ich weiss nicht, ob in dem Gehäuse genug Platz für 5 360er Radis ist..
aber ich würde trotzdem auf jeden Fall ne WaKü einbauen....Ich kapier auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was er dagegen hat?
Die Wasserkühlung würde für so einen PC zwar schon 1000€ kosten mit 5 Radis, und wahrscheinlich auch 2-3 Pumpen..weil mit einer kann man so ein riesiges System glaub ich nicht zum laufen bringen...


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

also keine hydrocopper? und es ist einfach meine frage ob ich auf dem mainboard 2 965XE zum laufen bekomme ...


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

er sagt lautstärke egal aber er hat auf ne wasserkühlung kein bock kp wieso


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Brezel schrieb:


> er sagt lautstärke egal aber er hat auf ne wasserkühlung kein bock kp wieso


 
Wozu wird denn der Rechner hauptsächlich benutzt?


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

gut dann ne KoKü
wenn ihm die Lautstärke nich wichtig ist ist geht das
oder er baut 10-20 mal nen Papst ein...


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

Zocken!:d


----------



## Brezel (4. Juni 2009)

bin jetzt feritg:
2x Intel® Core™ i7-965 Prozessor Extreme Edition
5x Western Digital WD2002FYPS 2 TB
6x Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit
2x LG BH-08LS 
1x Asus Z8PE-D18
2x Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
1x Antec Twelve Hundred
1x Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series
1x Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W 
2x EVGA GTX295 Backplate


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

an deiner stelle würde ich das ganze sinnvoll angehen...auch wenn dein kumpel millionär ist, und im high end bereich zocken will, sollte er schonmal eine gewisse grundahnung von dem janzen hier haben.
Am besten ist immernoch für dein Freund, er geht in nen Guten Computerladen, und lässt sich das ganze dort vor ort zusammenbasteln. 
Meine empfehlung: Nehm ein normales System, wo man später auch mal aufrüsten kann und wenns ruhig laufen soll, dann lass dir soch ne wakü zusammenschußtern.
Server-Board würd ich dir auch nich unbedingt empfehlen....sind einfach für schnelligkeit ausgelegt, und nich für perfomance und spielerei.
Schau dich auch hier mal im Forum um, da gibt es manche Threads, wo sich leute schon über solche Systeme nen Kopf gemacht haben.
Noch eine Empfehlung: Geht doch mal zu One.de und stellt euch dort mal nen sys zusammen oder kauft gleich nen fertiges 
mfg


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

Wie viel kostet das zusammen?
Wie wärs noch mit ner Karte für Physx?
ich weiß nich aber ich glaub das mit 1250W wird eng..


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Und was ist mit Gehäuselüftern? 
Könnte ein wenig warm darin werden.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Juni 2009)

guck signatur der i7 96500fxtxbx ist ne lachnummer dagegen


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

Also hab mal gerechnet CPU´s und Graka´s verbrauchen alleine schon 850W...


----------



## DonBes (4. Juni 2009)

ich würd mich anbieten das teil zusammenzubauen


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> ich würd mich anbieten das teil zusammenzubauen



ne du lass mal das mach ich.....hab damit kein Problem...


----------



## Xion4 (4. Juni 2009)

Also das Gehäuse ist Mist in dem Preissegment. Ich würde da ja ruhig nochmal die 1000€ für eine Murderbox investieren, und nicht so ein halben Kram:

murderbox

http://store.murdermod.eu/murdermod-tj07/murdermod-tj07.htm

Wenn protzen und etwas kompensieren, dann richtig.

Ich finde es auch lustig, das jemand (Millionär) jemanden bittet einen PC zu konfigurrieren, der so garkeine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Equilibrium (4. Juni 2009)

Mensch da lässt aber einer seinen geistigen ergüssen freien lauf!....

und wenn dann würde ich 1TB OCZ SSD Platten nehmen. kosten das Stück 2000€


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

hey ich hab mal irgendwo so 1 TB Speicher gesehen, die man in den PCIe Port steckt..die Haben dann 1gb pro sekunde oder so....


----------



## nulchking (4. Juni 2009)

Ich lebe mit 250 GB, und hab da keine Probs mit.





Naja noch 23 GBfrei, dürfte reichen^^xD


----------



## sechzger (4. Juni 2009)

hmm... 
schwerer fall von größenwahnsinn... 
die maximale kapazität an RAM die ein 64-bit-(für zuhause gedachtes; server weiß ich nicht)OS nutzten kann liegt glaub ich bei 128GB... und das kann auch nur Windows Vista ultimate 64-bit... hmmmm...
wieso frägst du nicht gleich ob er RAM als Fetplatte will^^
da gibts ne möglichkeit die Riegel in eine Box zu stecken und diese an einen PCI-Slot zu hängen... sollte nen ziemlich hohen Datendurchsatz haben^^


----------



## thysol (4. Juni 2009)

Verarscht mal den "ARMEN" Kerl nicht so.
X965 - GeForce GTX 285 Triple SLI 56630

Dass System wuerde deinem Freund vielleicht gefallen. Kostet auch nur 4500 euro.


----------



## sechzger (4. Juni 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Verarscht mal den "ARMEN" Kerl nicht so.



sorry... das wollt ich nicht.... XD 



ich hab etz mal was auf die schnelle zamgstellt (sorry falls irgendwas nicht zusammenpasst! war auf die schnelle^^)

Gehäuselüfter:
4x Hardware Aerocool Light-Wave-Series BLUE LED - 140mm - hoh.de

CPU-Lüfter:
2x Hardware SilenX iXtrema PRO 120mm 14dBa - Blau (IXP-74-14B) - hoh.de

CPU-Kühler:
1x Hardware Prolimatech Megahalems (775/1366) - hoh.de

CPU:
1x Hardware Intel Core i7 975 XE 4x3.33 GHz So1366 BOX - hoh.de

Mainboard:
1x Hardware MSI Eclipse Plus, X58 (7566-010R) - hoh.de

GPU:
Hardware Sparkle GTX 285 2048MB GDDR3 PCIe - hoh.de

RAM:
6x Hardware Corsair XMS3 Dominator KIT 4GB PC3-14400U DDR3-1800 CL8 - hoh.de

Festplatte:
4x Hardware WD VelociRaptor 300GB SATAII 16MB - hoh.de (sag ihm er soll seine 10 TB vergessen! quatsch!!!! der hat ja keinen megaserver oda?)

PSU:
1x Hardware Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W ATX Version 2.3 - hoh.de

Blu-Ray Brenner:
1x Hardware LG Electronics GGW-H20L SATA schwarz Retail - hoh.de

Gehäuse::
Hardware Lian Li TYR PC-X2000 schwarz, schallgedämmt - hoh.de

Eingabegeräte:
Maus:
1x Hardware Razer Mamba Wireless Laser Gaming Mouse - hoh.de

Tastatur:
1x Hardware Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000972) - hoh.de

Gesamtpreis: 5949,42 €

Mehr geht net und mehr brauchts net!!!


----------



## nulchking (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn er Millionär ist, lass ihn doch Alternate aufkaufen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> X965 - GeForce GTX 285 Triple SLI 56630
> 
> Dass System wuerde deinem Freund vielleicht gefallen. Kostet auch nur 4500 euro.


 
Tripple SLI mit dem Asus P6T für den Preis? 
Da hätten sie echt mal das WS Revolution reinbauen können, der Preis wäre nicht so dramatisch gestiegen, aber wenigstens mehr Lanes.


----------



## sechzger (4. Juni 2009)

wenn die kiste kommt will ich ein tagebuch!!! 
wird bestimmt saugeil


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

> wenn die kiste kommt will ich ein tagebuch!!!
> wird bestimmt saugeil


oh jaaa...
das mit dem Ram als Festplatte so was ähnliches meinte ich mit dem 1TB Speicher an nem PCIe-Port.
Das könnte ihm auch gefallen hat 1gb pro sekunde(!!!).


----------



## Robin13788 (4. Juni 2009)

Also die besten Systeme kannst du auf Alternate zusammenstellen.
Dual CPU nutzt zum Gamen erstmal rein garnichts, vorallem haben viele Spiele Probleme mit mehr al 1Gb Grafikspeicher und überhaupt glaube ich ja eher du bist auf der Jagt nach Posts, nichts desto trotz würde ich nicht mehr als 12Gb DDR3 Ram verbauen da dadurch meist nur inkompatibilität ensteht und ich freue mich schon auf die Augen des Vaters deines Freundes wenn die Stromrechnung des 1250W Netzteils bekommt ^^
Dann bekomtm der sicherlich erstmal kräftig den Arsch versohlt bzw wird mal richtig übers Knie gelegt, aber wenn es tatsächlich stimmt und dein Freund dieses System kauft würde ich gerne Benches und evt. ein Tagebuch sehen.

Mfg Robin13788


----------



## Jayhawk (4. Juni 2009)

Also hast du deinem freund schon eindringlich erklärt, dass das ÜBERHAUPT keinen Sinn macht sich nen 8000€   
Pc zu bauen?

Davon lönnte er sich 8 pc`s a`1000€ kaufen.
Damit wäre ungefähr Vier mal länger mit glücklich.


----------



## mich (4. Juni 2009)

@ Robin:welche Spiele haben Probleme mit mehr als 1 Gb VRAM..ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## AdeE (5. Juni 2009)

Tag,

warum nicht die hier (GraKa):  Wenn er eh Millionär ist ...

PNY PCIe 768MB Quadro FX4600SDI DVI/DVI Retail - ab EUR 6.534,00

Edit: "made my day"


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juni 2009)

Wie schon oft erwähnt wurde: Er hat mit 3 GTX 280 oder 2 GTX 295 nicht viel Spaß, wirklich nicht. Aber wenn er Benchmark Rekorde aufstellen will, kann er sich ja 3GTX 285 kaufen, einmal sein Sys benchen, mir die 3. geben und mit den anderen 2 zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

mich schrieb:


> @ Robin:welche Spiele haben Probleme mit mehr als 1 Gb VRAM..ist mir nicht bekannt


 
GTA 4 ist so ein Kandidat. Das Spiel schmiert ab, wenn man GraKas mit mehr als 1Gb Videoram hat.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es dafür schon einen Patch gibt.



AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> warum nicht die hier (GraKa):  Wenn er eh Millionär ist ...
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Grafikkarte kann man aber nicht spielen.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> GTA 4 ist so ein Kandidat. Das Spiel schmiert ab, wenn man GraKas mit mehr als 1Gb Videoram hat.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es dafür schon einen Patch gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



Für GTA4 gibts schon nen Patch der das Problem behebt


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> warum nicht die hier (GraKa):  Wenn er eh Millionär ist ...
> 
> ...


Ob auf der CS1.6 läuft...


----------



## rabit (5. Juni 2009)

Würde Ihm folgende Vorschlagen:
2 Grakas von EVGA GTX295 Red Edition (560€ Stück)ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - EVGA GTX295 Red Edition
Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer
Intel® Core™ i7-965 Prozessor Extreme Edition
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel 1366 - Intel® Core i7-965 Prozessor Extreme Edition
Dann:
Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-1600 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit
Festplatte kenn ich mich nicht mit so aus .
aber rund 5000€ sind futsch!


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

Nur 6 GB RAM? Da hab ich ja mehr


----------



## rabit (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube da reichen 2GB von den Riegeln um deine Rams zum owerflow zu bringen


----------



## Nemesis Design (5. Juni 2009)

ich würde auch ma noch die murderbox vorschlagen wenn dann richtig

und ich will das ding sehen wenns zusammengebaut ist^^

an den seiner stelle kann man eigentlich auch monitor tastatur und maus an ein auto anschließen^^


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaub das erst wenn er seinen Pc fotografiert mit Foto von sich drauf...
Wer kauft sich einen Pc für 8000€ ? 
Das sind nur Leute die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Pc´s haben ! 
Weil keiner so dumm ist und soviel geld dafür ausgibt wenn der in 1-2 Jahren noch ca. 1000€ wert ist...
Einfach nur dumm sowas ! 
Naja ich würde eher so 8x GTX 285 nehmen ! 
Und außerdem, wenn dein Freund nicht weiß was die besten Teile sind wie will der den Pc den zusammenbauen oder sogar einrichten mit 4 und mehr Grafikkarten  ? 
 ? 
Echt seltsam... Viel Spaß


----------



## Robin13788 (5. Juni 2009)

mich schrieb:


> @ Robin:welche Spiele haben Probleme mit mehr als 1 Gb VRAM..ist mir nicht bekannt



Das Paradebeispiel ist GTA IV, hat öfters Probleme mit Grafikkarten die mehr als 1GB Grafikspeicher haben  Und oft werden sogar bei einer GTX295 bzw 4870X2 nur 1Gb Grafikspeicher erkannt.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juni 2009)

Robin13788 schrieb:


> Das Paradebeispiel ist GTA IV, hat öfters Probleme mit Grafikkarten die mehr als 1GB Grafikspeicher haben  Und oft werden sogar bei einer GTX295 bzw 4870X2 nur 1Gb Grafikspeicher erkannt.



Dafür gibts doch schon nen Patch!

Außerdem: Die Karten haben ja nicht mehr als 1 GB effektiven Graka RAM, warum soll das Spiel da mehr als 1 GB erkennen???


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

Robin13788 schrieb:


> Das Paradebeispiel ist GTA IV, hat öfters Probleme mit Grafikkarten die mehr als 1GB Grafikspeicher haben  Und oft werden sogar bei einer GTX295 bzw 4870X2 nur 1Gb Grafikspeicher erkannt.


 
Die GTX 295 hat ja nicht mal 1GB Videospeicher, wieso sollte das ein Problem mit GTA 4 darstellen?


----------



## Robin13788 (5. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die GTX 295 hat ja nicht mal 1GB Videospeicher, wieso sollte das ein Problem mit GTA 4 darstellen?



Mom ich suche mal die Quelle wo in einem Artikel erwähnt wird dass GTA 4 öfter mal Probleme mit 2GB Grafikspeicher hat, werde in dann in diesen Post einfügen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

Robin13788 schrieb:


> Mom ich suche mal die Quelle wo in einem Artikel erwähnt wird dass GTA 4 öfter mal Probleme mit 2GB Grafikspeicher hat, werde in dann in diesen Post einfügen.


 
Ds ist doch bekannt und wenn es einen Patch dafür gibt, auch schon wieder unwichtig.


----------



## Robin13788 (5. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ds ist doch bekannt und wenn es einen Patch dafür gibt, auch schon wieder unwichtig.



ohh dass ein Patch dafür erschienen ist wusste ich nicht ^^
dann können wir ja wieder b2t


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

Robin13788 schrieb:


> ohh dass ein Patch dafür erschienen ist wusste ich nicht ^^
> dann können wir ja wieder b2t


 
Ich weiß auch nichts von einem Patch, aber 8800 GT sagte das.


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

Ich trau dem ganzen so langsam auch nicht mehr
Er ist ja anscheinend kein Millionär, will sich aber nen 8000 Euro-PC zusammenbauen, wo er kein bisschen Ahnung von der ganzen Materie hat 

@TO sein Freund: 1000-1500 reichen üppig für einen ZockerPC. Dein Freund sollte das Geld, wie schon gesagt, lieber zurück in den Diamanttresor hieven und später aufrüsten.


----------



## Brezel (5. Juni 2009)

ok aber was ich jetzt nicht versteh ist wieso er sich nen RAM mit nem 2000er takt kaufen soll wenn beim 965(975) eh nur 1066 laufen und jetzt kommt bitte nicht wieder mit " der hat ja genug geld"


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

Er soll sich Komponenten kaufen, die miteinander harmonieren, völlig egal, was die kosten.
Wenn man den i7 965 nimmt, dann muss man nicht unbedingt 600€ RAM einbauen, was nützt der, wenn der gar nicht richtig läuft und am Ende langsamer ist als Standard-RAM?
Rede mal mit ihm, setzt euch zusammen und klärt das ganze.
Ein Rechner für 1500 ist schon verdammt schnell, ein 6000€ Rechner höchsten 5% schneller, das rechtfertigt den Aufpreis aber nicht mehr.

Wenn du dir einen Lambo kaufst (verdammte Autovergleiche ), dann legst du nicht auch den dreifachen Preis hin, nur damit du mit dem Bugatti noch ein paar Kilometer schneller fahren kannst.


----------



## Brezel (5. Juni 2009)

das ja meine farge mit dem ram  also ein 1066er nehmen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

Nimm 1333 mit geringen Latenzen, der sollte immer gehen und ist schnell genug.


----------



## steinschock (5. Juni 2009)

Der Ram läuft auch schneller als 1066MHz jedes MB kann auch 1600 ohne OC.

Leider hat gerade PCGH sich beim i7 nicht mit Rum bekleckert wie man am hinwies (seit 3-4Monaten     )
wir haben nur ein ES deshalb können wir das nicht Testen sieht.
Auch sonst stimmen viele Aussagen nicht oder nicht mehr.

Für ein High End Sys. sind DDR3 1600 gut + günstig.


----------



## KempA (5. Juli 2009)

wenn das ganze hier echt was wird will ich ein tagebuch!!


----------



## Xarife (5. Juli 2009)

Cpu: i7 975 1000€
Mb: Evga Classified 760 360€
Ram: 12Gb Corsair Dominator GT 2000 7-8-7 800€
Grafikkarten: 3 Way SLI Gtx 285 2Gb 1150€
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 150€
Gehäuse: Lian Li TYR Super-Case X-2000B 390€
Laufwerke: 2x Sony BWU-300S 600€
Festplatten: 4x Seagte 500Gb SAS Raid 00 1600€
+ 2x Intel X25-E 64Gb Raid 0 1500€
Netzteil: Enermax Revolutin 85+ 1250Watt 300€


Jetzt zur Kühlung:
Denke mal an eine Wasserkühlung mit Chiller, gesamt kosten dürften bei 1000€-1200€ liegen.

Kommt man gesamt auf:

9050€, seht ihr passt doch......


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

Schreib dann mal, wie es sich mit Tripple-SLI spielt.


----------



## Xarife (5. Juli 2009)

Gut wieso?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

Nur so aus Neugier.


----------

